# 10 week year old size?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

how big should Vino be? he is now 13 pounds... i just see him and my older V and he looks like a weener dog... haha


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Dax was 2 days shy of being 11 weeks old when we got him and he weighed 12 lbs. He is 8 1/2 months now and weighs 48 lbs.


----------

